# Swap to a 1.8?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

KDulcimer said:


> OK, long story short, I believe my 1.4 is toast. I've done some junkyard searching on car-part.com and it seems the 1.8 is MUCH cheaper. Typical going price for a 1.4 is ~$1000 USD, and the cheapest I could find within 150 miles was $650. On the contrary, the 1.8 seems to run $400-600, with the bottom end being $225.
> 
> Has anybody ever done the 1.4 -> 1.8 swap? What does it take? New computers? New dash? Does cruise control survive?
> 
> I have a manual transmission, if that helps.


If you can get a suitable 1.4 for only $400 more than the 1.8, I say spend the 400 bucks. I'm sure it's possible to convert to the 1.8 , but $400 seems like a small price versus the head-ache of trying to resolve the myriad of details involved in changing over. 

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read these to get a flavor for a swap from one type to another. Not the exact same, but the idea of the troubles are in here.

*Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)*


----------



## KDulcimer (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I assume the exhaust headers aren't the same, and that's half the $400 difference. Add in the computer, gauge cluster, and wiring harness, and the difference is so small it certainly isn't worth the hassle. I appreciate your help.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

i have a similar question i have a 1.4l cruze 6 speed mt (2013) with a blown engine and a 12 sonic with the 1.8l and a blown out 5 speed. my question which would be the easier of the 2 cars to convert either the cruze to a 1.8 or the sonic with a 6 speed. if both are going to be a pain then i’ll probably find a field somewhere and fill both cars with tnt and enjoy the show


----------

